# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Nhạc Bolero, Vùng lá me bay, Duyên phận

## phamcuong245

Vùng lá me bay, Duyên phận, Nhạc Bolero




Nhìn lá me bay nhớ kỷ niệm hai chúng mình
Ngày đó quen nhau vương chút tình trên tóc mây
Ðôi mắt thơ ngây, hoa nắng ươm đầy
Ðẹp tựa như lá me bay nên tình anh trót vay
Ngày đó yêu nhau chúng ta thường qua lối này
Từng lá me bay vương gót hài hoa bướm say
Tơ nắng đơm bông, trên má em hồng
Ðẹp tựa như lá me rơi khung trời xanh ước mơ
Ta xa nhau lúc hè về rơi xác phượng buồn
Nẻo thành đô khói ngập trời vùng luyến thương ơi...
Mùa thu dâng cao
Biết là người yêu đang mong
Xin hiểu giùm lửa còn đốt cháy quê hương...
Giờ đã xa nhau những kỷ niệm xin vẫy chào
Vùng lá me bay năm tháng dài thương nhớ ai
Em cố quên đi, thương nhớ làm gì
Tình mình như lá me rơi trên giòng xuôi biển khơi

Phận là con gái, chưa một lần yêu ai
Nhìn về tương lai mà thấy như sông rộng đường dài
Cảnh nhà neo đơn, bầy em chưa lớn trĩu đôi vai gánh nhọc nhằn
Thầy mẹ thương em nhờ tìm người se duyên
Lòng cầu mong em đậu bến cho yên một bóng thuyền
Lứa đôi tình duyên còn chưa lưu luyến
Sợ người ta đến em khóc sau bao lời khuyên
Chưa yêu lần nao biết ra làm sao
Biết trong tình yêu như thế nào
Sông sâu là bao nào đo được đâu
Lòng người ta ai biết có dài lâu
Qua bao thời gian sống trong bình an
Lỡ yêu người ta gieo trái ngang
Nông sâu tùy sông làm sao mà trông
Chưa đổ bến biết nơi nào đục trong
Rồi người ta đến theo họ hàng đôi bên
Một ngày nên duyên một bước em nên người vợ hiền
Bỏ lại sau lưng bầy em ngơ ngác đứng trông theo mắt đượm buồn
Thầy mẹ vui hơn mà lệ tràn rưng rưng
Dặn dò con yêu phải sống theo gia đạo bên chồng
Bước qua dòng sông hỏi từng con sóng
Đời người con gái không muốn yêu ai được không

----------

